# Bill Nye Booed in Waco for pointing out Moon reflects the Sun



## Samer (Aug 12, 2007)

http://www.ocellated.com/2006/04/13/bill-nye-in-waco/

Cant we segregate these people from society? And why do they keep having kids?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 12, 2007)

Page won't load for me  Who the fuck would dare Boo the awesomeness that is Bill Nye the Science Guy? Motherfuckers....


----------



## Samer (Aug 12, 2007)

Ocellated » Bill Nye in Waco

mirror to the site



JJ Rodriguez said:


> Page won't load for me  Who the fuck would dare Boo the awesomeness that is Bill Nye the Science Guy? Motherfuckers....


stupid Americans, who else?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 12, 2007)

Laaaaaaaaaaame. It's scientific FACT that the moon reflects the sun's light. If the moon were a star, I'm pretty sure we all would have been fucked long ago. It's not like the theory of evolution that people can actually dispute. People have landed on the fucking thing, it's not a source of light on it's own. Some religious people are just plain ridiculous.


----------



## Scott (Aug 12, 2007)

Wait......what?

What Nye pointed out is fact. If there is a God, and he did create the "two great lights" then he created one as a star, and the other as a rock. Anyone who disputes that the sun and moon are not a star and a rock, are morons, and shouldn't be allowed to leave their house to attend these lectures in the first place.

That being said, Bill Nye is never wrong. If he said the moon was made of cheese, then that would become fact.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Aug 12, 2007)

yea, religious people get too faniatical about this shit, and you know why? because science shoots holes in all the bullshit lies that they have eaten and been feeding their children


----------



## Naren (Aug 12, 2007)

Scott said:


> Wait......what?
> 
> What Nye pointed out is fact. If there is a God, and he did create the "two great lights" then he created one as a star, and the other as a rock. Anyone who disputes that the sun and moon are not a star and a rock, are morons, and shouldn't be allowed to leave their house to attend these lectures in the first place.
> 
> That being said, Bill Nye is never wrong. If he said the moon was made of cheese, then that would become fact.



 How could you get mad at someone for stating a glaringly obvious fact? The moon is a big stone orbiting the Earth that reflects the sun's light.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 12, 2007)

Because it's heresy, idiot


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 12, 2007)

'Cuz mah preacher tells me that the bible sez the allmighty made two big ol' lights in the sky, and anyone who sez otherwise is a damn dirty blasphemer! Don't y'all feel stupid disagreeing with such a logical statement?


----------



## Alpo (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## Leon (Aug 12, 2007)

any religion that doesn't accept science is blind. also, i feel that any scientific movement without a moral compass is also blind.

i don't really think it's a problem of religion, but rather of the public education system. why these folks didn't learn this stuff in the 4th grade is beyond me.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 12, 2007)

Leon said:


> any religion that doesn't accept science is blind. also, i feel that any scientific movement without a moral compass is also blind.
> 
> i don't really think it's a problem of religion, but rather of the public education system. why these folks didn't learn this stuff in the 4th grade is beyond me.



 100%

Unfortunately, I suspect in the environment most of these idiots are raised in, the local Bible-thumping preacher is going to have more of an influence than any number of teachers, regardless of how hard they try.


----------



## Leon (Aug 12, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> 100%
> 
> Unfortunately, I suspect in the environment most of these idiots are raised in, the local Bible-thumping preacher is going to have more of an influence than any number of teachers, regardless of how hard they try.



it's quite cult-ish, from what i've seen, in terms of social exclusion and excommunication. if you're not a part of the church, then you're an outsider. i mean, just look at the West Memphis Three


----------



## ohio_eric (Aug 12, 2007)

Leon said:


> any religion that doesn't accept science is blind. also, i feel that any scientific movement without a moral compass is also blind.
> 
> i don't really think it's a problem of religion, but rather of the public education system. why these folks didn't learn this stuff in the 4th grade is beyond me.



 



> Science without religion is lame, religion without science is blind- Albert Einstein



Why people think believing in God allows them to ignore science is utterly beyond me.


----------



## Leon (Aug 12, 2007)

ahh, i knew i heard a similar sentiment in quote form before 

Eric, i think it's simply a matter of laziness, actually. why bother learning new shit when you can just say, "i believe in the bible, and what my preacher tells me," and be fully accepted into a community that not only supports your stance, but rewards it? learning is difficult, and you can often ostracize yourself from others by bringing new information to the table, especially if you live in an area where biblical complacence is the norm.

being the comfort-seeking creatures that we are, i can imagine how hard it would be to be different in such a culture.


----------



## ohio_eric (Aug 12, 2007)

Leon said:


> ahh, i knew i heard a similar sentiment in quote form before
> 
> Eric, i think it's simply a matter of laziness, actually. why bother learning new shit when you can just say, "i believe in the bible, and what my preacher tells me," and be fully accepted into a community that not only supports your stance, but rewards it? learning is difficult, and you can often ostracize yourself from others by bringing new information to the table, especially if you live in an area where biblical complacence is the norm.
> 
> being the comfort-seeking creatures that we are, i can imagine how hard it would be to be different in such a culture.



I also think it's a side effect of people that read the Bible and take the whole thing literally. Most of the Bible is a parable open to interpretation. Also there are things said in the Bible that require that they put in historical context. Fundamentalists just don't want to do these things. They want to read it in the Bible and just end the thought process there. But that it is horribly dangerous. Faith without reason is like handing a blind man and gun. Someone is going to get hurt.


----------



## Leon (Aug 12, 2007)

right. it's laziness on their part, because they don't want to go through the process of actually learning about it. that would require reading things that aren't the bible. infact, i'd venture to say that very few of these Xians have actually read much of the bible at all. if they did, they'd notice all the inconsistencies, the parable nature of the stories, etc. i'd venture to say that 95% of what they understand about their religion is what has been interpreted for them by those who profit from their congregations.

so, maybe it's a matter of lazine$$


----------



## Leon (Aug 12, 2007)

by the way, it's worth pointing out that Bill Nye pretty much changed my life. he kept me interested in science as a kid, and when i heard him speak last year, i couldn't help but feel he was speaking to me. his big message was, "Change the world!" i can't think of a more noble cause, and since graduate school wasn't helping me do that (nor was it helping me in any other conceivable way, except the furtherance of my debt), i decided to take a more socially responsible role.

engineering solar panels 5 days a week allows me to change the world for the better 7 days a week, 52 weeks a year, and every year to come. i can't think of a better thing to do with the next 20 years or so with my professional life


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 12, 2007)

This is a severe case of stupid people  I deal with them often at school.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Aug 12, 2007)

Leon said:


> any religion that doesn't accept science is blind. also, i feel that any scientific movement without a moral compass is also blind.



Quote Details: Albert Einstein: Science without religion is... - The Quotations Page


----------



## El Caco (Aug 12, 2007)

Everyone should have the right to believe whatever they want to believe, however ignorant religious people shit me (which includes every christian who believes that the Bible is Gods complete will and testament for mankind).


----------



## Leon (Aug 12, 2007)

may present a chronology...

Event 1:



Leon said:


> any religion that doesn't accept science is blind. also, i feel that any scientific movement without a moral compass is also blind.



Event 2:



ohio_eric said:


> > Science without religion is lame, religion without science is blind- Albert Einstein



Event 3:



Leon said:


> ahh, i knew i heard a similar sentiment in quote form before



Event 4:



Luck Seven said:


> Quote Details: Albert Einstein: Science without religion is... - The Quotations Page



read much before you post?


----------



## ohio_eric (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks Leon I was just about to point that out.


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 12, 2007)

_A number of audience members left the room at that point, visibly angered by what some perceived as irreverence.

&#8220;We believe in a God!&#8221; exclaimed one woman as she left the room with *three young children*._

I seriously hope that woman gets hit by a truck soon. She shouldn't be having kids.


----------



## garcia3441 (Aug 12, 2007)

And people wonder why the U.S. educational system is falling behind the rest of the world.


----------



## Ojinomoto (Aug 13, 2007)

I read the title and thought "Oh, just some stupid college kids. Nothing important." Then I read it and it states religous folks getting angry at this; more than likely Christians, and I was like, "Oh, figures. " Religon: The opiate for the masses.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 13, 2007)

"I BELEIVE IN A GAWD!!!!!"


Fucking retards....really, they are effectively socially retarded and they have no excuse other than their own ignorance...

"Yeah, the big bang theory? God spoke, and BANG it happened"

That's what mah preacher told me.

[A LIST OF OTHER STATEMENTS I COULD GET BANNED FOR]

That is all..


----------



## Samer (Aug 13, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> _A number of audience members left the room at that point, visibly angered by what some perceived as irreverence.
> 
> We believe in a God! exclaimed one woman as she left the room with *three young children*._
> 
> I seriously hope that woman gets hit by a truck soon. She shouldn't be having kids.



Funniest thing any one has said on this board ever


----------



## Lucky Seven (Aug 13, 2007)

Leon said:


> may present a chronology...
> 
> Event 1:
> 
> ...



 I'm sorry...


----------



## Groff (Aug 13, 2007)

I pictured that fat woman from trading spouses running amok.

"I'M A GOD WARRIOR! GET OUT MAH HOUSE!"


----------



## Ojinomoto (Aug 14, 2007)

TheMissing said:


> I pictured that fat woman from trading spouses running amok.
> 
> "I'M A GOD WARRIOR! GET OUT MAH HOUSE!"



     
That shit was classic!


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 14, 2007)

Ojinomoto said:


> That shit was classic!




twas.... But sadly...she didn't get hit by a truck...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 14, 2007)

Obviously not, god protected her


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 14, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Obviously not, god protected her



:suicide: 

^I wonder if I find that smiley they'll add it...a smiley...shooting itself in the mouth 


This thread makes we want to drink...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 14, 2007)

This thread makes me want to listen to black metal.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 14, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> This thread makes me want to listen to black metal.



Listen to black metal while drinking absinth


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 14, 2007)

I want to try absinthe but they don't have it here. I hear it's good for people like me who can't really handle booze, because 1-2 drinks will fuck you up, so I'm not filling my stomach full of rancid shit


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 14, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I want to try absinthe but they don't have it here. I hear it's good for people like me who can't really handle booze, because 1-2 drinks will fuck you up, so I'm not filling my stomach full of rancid shit



I haven't had a lot of it. It's got an interesting taste though. Haven't had enough of it to get FUKed....

But still...what a metal idea!


----------



## Leon (Aug 14, 2007)

Luck Seven said:


> I'm sorry...


----------



## Ryan (Aug 14, 2007)

Primitive people..  I think that sort of religiousness is losing its grasp on today's society anyway. Less and less people are believing it, and pretty soon, it'll be looked at as something from the past.


----------



## Lee (Aug 14, 2007)

Ryan said:


> Primitive people..  I think that sort of religiousness is losing its grasp on today's society anyway. Less and less people are believing it, and pretty soon, it'll be looked at as something from the past.



I dunno Ryan, they still seem pretty prevalent around here. Especially up towards Mooresville and such.


----------



## playstopause (Aug 14, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> This is a severe case of stupid people.



That's it.

The end.


----------



## Leon (Aug 14, 2007)

Ryan said:


> Primitive people..  I think that sort of religiousness is losing its grasp on today's society anyway. Less and less people are believing it, and pretty soon, it'll be looked at as something from the past.



maybe that's why it "appears" to be so skewed these days? because more and more 'more-or-less average' people are moving away from the nutbars, who's percentage per congregation is going up?


----------



## JBroll (Aug 14, 2007)

Preachers now know how to polarize their congregations as well as ever and nothing else gets to the children. Get them young and they're not going anywhere.

Jeff


----------



## Ryan (Aug 14, 2007)

I read in Time magazine that the percentage of churches going bankrupt is at an all-time high..


----------



## ohio_eric (Aug 14, 2007)

Ryan said:


> I read in Time magazine that the percentage of churches going bankrupt is at an all-time high..




Well I'm sure a lot of that has to do with the Catholic Church's recent losses because of the sexual abuse cases that accumulated over several decades.


----------



## noodles (Aug 15, 2007)

JBroll said:


> Preachers now know how to polarize their congregations as well as ever and nothing else gets to the children. Get them young and they're not going anywhere.



This is the biggest understatement of the thread. In took me three years to wake my future mother-in-law up to the absolutely abysmal job Bush is doing. Why? Because her pastor kept telling the congregation that he was a good Christian man, fighting to keep our country safe, babies alive, and gays from marrying.


----------



## playstopause (Aug 15, 2007)

noodles said:


> ... her pastor kept telling the congregation that he was a good Christian man, fighting to keep our country safe, babies alive, and gays from marrying.



 Ouch.


----------



## noodles (Aug 15, 2007)

I always thought it was so appropriate that most churches push the whole view of Pastor=Sheppard and Congregation=Sheep so hard.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2007)

Did anybody notice that this happened in Waco, Texas and laugh? ...We're comin ta git you Mr. Koresh!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 15, 2007)

For a second I thought you were referring to the band Waco Jesus


----------



## Nomad (Aug 18, 2007)

Yes, people act strangely and some are not open to anything new that might cause them to think. Big suprise...


----------



## Thomas (Aug 18, 2007)

It appears the horse is dead already, but... I hear about religious stupidity so often nothing is surprising anymore, but this is just shocking. Does she believe the earth is flat, too?


----------



## 7slinger (Aug 18, 2007)

Leon said:


> any religion that doesn't accept science is blind. also, i feel that any scientific movement without a moral compass is also blind.
> 
> i don't really think it's a problem of religion, but rather of the public education system. why these folks didn't learn this stuff in the 4th grade is beyond me.


I bet they probably did learn this stuff, for about a half day...small areas, small school systems, as a teacher you receive alot of pressure to teach what the school board wants you to teach, so I'm told. I mean, a few days of glossed over science vs. twice weekly bombardment of bible studies? science FTL on that one.


JBroll said:


> Preachers now know how to polarize their congregations as well as ever and nothing else gets to the children. Get them young and they're not going anywhere.
> 
> Jeff


Christianity + Big Tobacco would= world dominating force


noodles said:


> This is the biggest understatement of the thread. In took me three years to wake my future mother-in-law up to the absolutely abysmal job Bush is doing. Why? Because her pastor kept telling the congregation that he was a good Christian man, fighting to keep our country safe, babies alive, and gays from marrying.


My soon to be sister in law is so wrapped up in her new church life (some offshoot of the baptist church) that she was actually bold enough to tell her parents that they are heathens and that they are going to burn because they are not saved in the eyes of her church. These are some of the nicest, hardest working people I've ever met, and they're church-going folk to boot. Fucking borderline cult causing problems in my soon-to-be family in laws.


noodles said:


> I always thought it was so appropriate that most churches push the whole view of Pastor=Sheppard and Congregation=Sheep so hard.


Anybody remember the south park where cartman becomes a Xian singer? 

"get on your knees, and start pleasin' Jesus"    :bj:


high-eye said:


> It appears the horse is dead already, but... I hear about religious stupidity so often nothing is surprising anymore, but this is just shocking. Does she believe the earth is flat, too?



I said almost the same thing when I read the article...makes me wonder if heaven is full of close-minded stupid people?


----------



## Thomas (Aug 18, 2007)

7slinger said:


> My soon to be sister in law is so wrapped up in her new church life (some offshoot of the baptist church) that she was actually bold enough to tell her parents that they are heathens and that they are going to burn because they are not saved in the eyes of her church. These are some of the nicest, hardest working people I've ever met, and they're church-going folk to boot. Fucking borderline cult causing problems in my soon-to-be family in laws.


That is just sad.


----------



## JBroll (Aug 18, 2007)

Leon said:


> i don't really think it's a problem of religion, but rather of the public education system. why these folks didn't learn this stuff in the 4th grade is beyond me.



Seeing as how these people are pushed by fear of science to homeschool their children there's no way a good public school system *would* get to them. Although I dislike that 'homeschooled' now means 'fundamentalist loon with not even a rudimentary understanding of science', these people are, sadly enough, beyond salvation at this point and the public school system is better off without the hordes who attack real science in the name of superstition.

Jeff


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm going home school my children when I get my mail order bride, then I'm going to brain wash them into worshipping 80's hair metal bands as deity's, and anyone with short hair and doesn't wear make up and use 10 gallons of hair spray a day are heathens, then set them loose upon the world when they're 18 and sit back and laugh.


----------



## JBroll (Aug 18, 2007)

No... not 80's hair...

Jeff


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 18, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I'm going home school my children when I get my mail order bride, then I'm going to brain wash them into worshipping 80's hair metal bands as deity's, and anyone with short hair and doesn't wear make up and use 10 gallons of hair spray a day are heathens, then set them loose upon the world when they're 18 and sit back and laugh.



Laugh at us laughing at their incredibly dated and misguided cheesiness? 

That's kinda cruel man.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 19, 2007)

We live in a cruel world.


----------



## Pauly (Aug 20, 2007)

Depressing how so many people have completely lost the point in spiritual practice, and take a book of metaphors, and little tales of expedition 100% literally and seriously. (Not to mention how much of certain books have been rewritten and fiddled about with for centuries). 

There are people that believe the Earth is flat still, and all the space imagery we see is fake. :|


----------



## Thomas (Aug 20, 2007)

Pauly said:


> There are people that believe the Earth is flat still, and all the space imagery we see is fake. :|



Sad but true: The Flat Earth Society
They even have a forum. If I was completely bored, I'd join just to make fun of them.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 20, 2007)

Why are people so stupid!


----------



## El Caco (Aug 20, 2007)

Pauly said:


> Depressing how so many people have completely lost the point in spiritual practice, and take a book of metaphors, and little tales of expedition 100% literally and seriously. (Not to mention how much of certain books have been rewritten and fiddled about with for centuries).
> 
> There are people that believe the Earth is flat still, and all the space imagery we see is fake. :|



And yet when a literal translation causes conflict they change their tune.

There was a time when I was studying to be a preacher (yes I know), part of my training was a diploma of Bible studies, I studied the Bible and world religions full time for many years and it was during this time of unbiased study that I left the faith.

Modern Christianity has become ridiculous, if christians studied the Bible and the history of the church with the goal of learning the truth they would not be christians and they would discover that the new testament contains at least one forgery, that there are at least two religions in the new testament that they are in direct opposition with each other, and that there are contradictions that can not be explained.

I have presented some of these contradictions to both members and elders of many different denominations and not one has been able to answer them however they allways state that the Bible is infallible and that it is beyond their understanding but wiser men have studied these before and if there was a conflict that surely it would have been known a long time ago.

There lies the problem, people rely on other people to tell them the truth instead of searching for it for themselves and they blindly believe and pass on lies, forming another link in the chain.

Surely history has shown us that religion is the greatest evil on earth and of those christianity is chief.


----------



## Leon (Aug 20, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Why are people so stupid!



it's in our nature. what, like you've never done anything completely irrational?


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 20, 2007)

Leon said:


> it's in our nature. what, like you've never done anything completely irrational?



Well, of course, everyone has. But it's not just pure stupidity...come on we've seen the fuckin earth from SPACE!


----------



## ohio_eric (Aug 20, 2007)

Firedragon said:


> Surely history has shown us that religion is the greatest evil on earth and of those christianity is chief.



I wrote this a while back I think it applies. 



> Recently Ive heard it said a lot that religion is to blame for this problem or that war or that religion is the worst thing to ever happen to humanity. While I do agree certain people have used religion to achieve ends that are far from holy. I cant blame religion for the worlds ills. I cant blame religion any more than I can blame xenophobia or greed or prejudice or any of a thousand other reasons people have sought to hate and destroy one another.
> 
> I know there seems to be a growing resentment towards religion. Christopher Hitchens has made a tidy sum of money banging the drum against religion. But really you cant blame religion.
> 
> ...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 20, 2007)

That didn't really happen. God wouldn't allow something as sacrilegious as space travel.



Zepp88 said:


> Well, of course, everyone has. But it's not just pure stupidity...come on we've seen the fuckin earth from SPACE!


----------



## Leon (Aug 20, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Well, of course, everyone has. But it's not just pure stupidity...come on we've seen the fuckin earth from SPACE!



 yeah... well, i think...

i think it's a matter of social maturity. our specie has been around for hundreds of thousands of years (you hear me, Waco, TX? hundreds of thousands...) while society has only existed, roughly, in the last several thousand. modern society is moving even faster, with new technologies, bigger weapons, creating the demand for more social maturity to deal with how it changes our lives.

for example, take fast food. back when we lived on the plains of Africa, you only got to eat fast food if you were fast enough yourself. ...and the fatty part tasted good because our bodies needed it, and there wasn't much to go around. these days, our tastes are the same, but we can supply fat in enormous qualtities. so, it takes a more mature person to be able to handle it.

...or, i could be completely wrong. i'm just killing some time at work


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 20, 2007)

All statements are irrelavent. I'll just wait for my people to return for me in their UFO and take me back to my homeworld of Zeta Reticuli.


----------



## Leon (Aug 20, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> All statements are irrelavent. I'll just wait for my people to return for me in their UFO and take me back to my homeworld of Zeta Reticuli.



...you come from Z_Butt?


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 20, 2007)

Leon said:


> ...you come from Z_Butt?



uhh..yeh...

Is this thread finally getting derailed? ...it's about that time.


----------



## Leon (Aug 20, 2007)

i'll take the blame


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 20, 2007)

Leon said:


> i'll take the blame



Okay cool, soo uhh....Z_Butt?


----------



## El Caco (Aug 20, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> I wrote this a while back I think it applies.



Rep given.

You raise some thought provoking points but I think this view is over simplistic.

IMO religion is like the A bomb in the sense that it is man made and has the ability to devastate. However religion is more like a virus with no known cure.

While there are those that will use religion as a tool to achieve their goal, there are others who will gladly perform an abomination in an attempt to be righteous, in the name of religion. It is those that religion has corrupted to perform evil that they would otherwise not perform. In this regard religion is evil, through the ages religion has corrupted people to believe that it is moral to do things that they themselves believe are immoral in the quest to be righteous.

I know of a church that will argue about wether they have gods approval to give assistance to those in need and as a result give less then one man could raise by passing a hat around at the local pub. I am confident that every member of this church genuinely desires to do the right thing but have been corrupted to the point where they no longer know what is right.

Of course histories examples have been terrifying in comparison to this.



JJ Rodriguez said:


> That didn't really happen. God wouldn't allow something as sacrilegious as space travel.



It's funny, God stopped man from building a tower that reaches the heavens but allows man to build spacecraft that can travel to the heavens. I think not.


----------



## Pauly (Aug 20, 2007)

My friend lent me this book called The Power of Now, and while a bit of a new-age spiritual enlightenment-fest, the author had some interesting views on how nearly all religions have lost their original meaning, and how all of them more or less (in their original states) shared the same common goals.

Eckhart Tolle was the name. Interesting read, for one so usually atheistic as myself.


----------



## Leon (Aug 20, 2007)

Pauly said:


> My friend lent me this book called The Power of Now, and while a bit of a new-age spiritual enlightenment-fest, the author had some interesting views on how nearly all religions have lost their original meaning, and how all of them more or less (in their original states) shared the same common goals.
> 
> Eckhart Tolle was the name. Interesting read, for one so usually atheistic as myself.



the study of religion, for me anyways, is more than the study of dieties, but rather the study of people who believe in them.

[action=Leon]is also rather athiestic.[/action]


----------



## El Caco (Aug 20, 2007)

Pauly said:


> My friend lent me this book called The Power of Now, and while a bit of a new-age spiritual enlightenment-fest, the author had some interesting views on how nearly all religions have lost their original meaning, and how all of them more or less (in their original states) shared the same common goals.
> 
> Eckhart Tolle was the name. Interesting read, for one so usually atheistic as myself.



If you go back beyond the modern religions and study the original beliefs of man, you will find that nearly all beliefs were practically identical, they used different names and terminology but they believed the same thing despite not being able to communicate with each other as they were at opposite ends of the world.

I believe there are things out there that we don't know or understand, I think that religion contains clues not answers.


----------



## playstopause (Aug 20, 2007)

Firedragon said:


> I believe there are things out there that we don't know or understand, I think that religion contains clues not answers.



+1.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 20, 2007)

I think anyone who thinks they know what happens after we die is arrogant.


----------



## El Caco (Aug 20, 2007)

Good point JJ

I can respect peoples faith but I can't stand them going around saying it's fact.


----------



## Vegetta (Aug 20, 2007)

oh man 

Sometimes I am really ashamed of my countrymen


----------



## guitarjitsumaster (Aug 20, 2007)

All this is from a poor understanding of hebrew and a sorry translation of the bible in english.

The bible refers to the sun and moon as m'orah "luminary objects". This means that they both show light. It doesnt matter one bit whether its created or reflected light. The word only means that it is a lighted body no matter the origin of said light. Its only through the english word "light" that we get this impression that the bible implies that the moon creates its own light.

I find the whole controversy laughable. Bill needs to learn his hebrew and the audience should have not over-reacted. Being a science guy though, you think he would have done empirical research into what he was going to speak on. Probably didnt even cross his mind to look up the verse in the original. The bible wasnt written in english.


----------



## Leon (Aug 20, 2007)

guitarjitsumaster said:


> I find the whole controversy laughable. Bill needs to learn his hebrew and the audience should have not over-reacted. Being a science guy though, you think he would have done empirical research into what he was going to speak on. Probably didnt even cross his mind to look up the verse in the original. The bible wasnt written in english.



i don't think Bill even realized what he had said. i mean, speaking for myself, until now i never even knew that the bible said anything about the moon, or it being a light source, or whatever. scientists tend to not bother "researching" from the bible. it's just not a good, solid source of information. period.


----------



## guitarjitsumaster (Aug 20, 2007)

Leon said:


> i don't think Bill even realized what he had said. i mean, speaking for myself, until now i never even knew that the bible said anything about the moon, or it being a light source, or whatever. scientists tend to not bother "researching" from the bible. it's just not a good, solid source of information. period.



Yeah he may not have. Im just going by what the article said. For anyone who wasnt there its just speculation if he meant it the way the people took it. 

Well if a scientist is going to quote any book, he should know what he's talking about and what the book says specifically. Especially if it might possibly be a point of contention. That was my only point. Knowing Hebrew as I do it was just easy to conclude that probably Bill nor earlier posters knew the bible does not say that the moon "emits" light. Though the english translation might give that implication.


----------



## Thomas (Aug 21, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I think anyone who thinks they know what happens after we die is arrogant.





Firedragon said:


> Good point JJ
> 
> I can respect peoples faith but I can't stand them going around saying it's fact.




I'm totally with you here. Belief can be a good think, but absolute certainty about things which cannot be verified is, well, insane.


----------

